# Lawn health



## alanwilkinson06 (Sep 19, 2018)

We have had a very unusual (last in 1976) dry and hot summer in the UK 
This has caused a lawn in my care to have been severely affected. All other lawns on the street are green 
This lawn was layed aprox 7 years ago on soils unknown. Some land drain lines are clearly visable due to under nourished turf but big areas that dont have land drains also show the same damage.

Substandard soil depth/quality ??

Many thanks
alan


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Is it irrigated? Can you post a pic?


----------

